# Bill of Sale VS Title



## MR MIAMI (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello everyone , I'm about to buy a 64 but the seller doesn't have a title he says he will give me a bill of sale . can someone please advise , I don't want to get screwed . this is my first classic car and I've never heard of not having a title . thanks in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## renegade1 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR MIAMI_@Nov 12 2010, 02:44 PM~19052850
> *Hello everyone , I'm about to buy a 64 but the seller doesn't have a title he says he will give me a bill of sale . can someone please advise , I don't want to get screwed . this is my first classic car and I've never heard of not having a title . thanks in advance  :thumbsup:
> *


All a Bill of Sale means is that you are paying someone to get screwed. Without tiltle to the vehicle don't buy it unless they can get a duplicate.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR MIAMI_@Nov 12 2010, 08:44 PM~19052850
> *Hello everyone , I'm about to buy a 64 but the seller doesn't have a title he says he will give me a bill of sale . can someone please advise , I don't want to get screwed . this is my first classic car and I've never heard of not having a title . thanks in advance  :thumbsup:
> *


bill of sale aint bad, i bought a car with a bill of sale NO vin tag and i got it registered with plates, new vin tag.registration n pink slip. 

what u wanna do before u buy it is get the vin number,plates,and the name of the person that it was last registered to.or n the bill of sale.
run a check on it through the dmv.

if it comes back clear and everything matches. it shouldnt be a problem.

i know a guy here in cali that registered my car and it was all don legit with less headache. didnt have to trailer nothing to the dmv or anything.a lady came to my house made sure everything matched and in 3 days my plates registration and pink came in the mail.


----------



## renegade1 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 12 2010, 11:25 PM~19056580
> *bill of sale aint bad, i bought a car with a bill of sale NO vin tag and i got it registered with plates, new vin tag.registration n pink slip.
> 
> what u wanna do before u buy it is get the vin number,plates,and the name of the person that it was last registered to.or n the bill of sale.
> ...


Ya sorry that is the way to go I remember I bought an SL this way but I had to go back to the original owner of the vehicle and get verification he sold it to the guy I bought it from before they would turn over a new title with just the bill of sale I had from the guy I bought it from.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 13 2010, 05:38 AM~19056662
> *Ya sorry that is the way to go I remember I bought an SL this way but I had to go back to the original owner of the vehicle and get verification he sold it to the guy I bought it from before they would turn over a new title with just the bill of sale I had from the guy I bought it from.
> *


the way i look at it , unless its a deal of a life time go for it, but if its something you can probaly find for a better price, i would wait n find soemone with title.

i couldnt pass up the deal i came across so i was willing to go the extra mile


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

bill of sale is legit in some states, here in ga you aint got to have the title and can have a bill of sale on a car 87 or older, i do it all the time :biggrin:


----------



## renegade1 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 12 2010, 11:42 PM~19056686
> *the way i look at it , unless its a deal of a life time go for it, but if its something you can probaly find for a better price, i would wait n find soemone with  title.
> 
> i couldnt pass up the deal i came across so i was willing to go the extra mile
> *


Spoken like a true Lowrider and I mean that it in a good way. For something good you should go the extra mile


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

Talk to a local mechanic that or towing company, they can give you some tips on titles because they have to deal with it when people don't pay. I usually just offer the last listed previous owner fifty bucks to get me a duplicate title.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

titles are easy 

i can get a title for anything without a bank lien on it


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

Check wit the DMV first

I bought a car N i got screwed over only got bill of sale and the dmv didnt wanna let me register it or get a title.

well every state is different


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *MR MIAMI  Yesterday, 04:44 PM
> Hello everyone , I'm about to buy a 64 but the seller doesn't have a title he says he will give me a bill of sale . can someone please advise , I don't want to get screwed . this is my first classic car and I've never heard of not having a title . thanks in advance  :thumbsup: *


Feel you! I call myself cleaning my office and fucked around and tossed out a folder containing my cars bill of sale and title before my lazy ass register the car. A real dumb ass :biggrin:.


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

Copy the vin and go to the dmv or tag agency.They should give you a name and adress of the person who still legally owns the car.If they dont live at that adress start looking in the phone book for people that have the same name.If you find this person and they are willing to sign it over be prepared to pay some back penalties for it not being registered in a while!I went through this on a 66c-10 recentley that traded for an old dog kennell.The truck was stolen and the old man didnt report it stolen!I got lucky and the guy was willing to sign the title over to me after i offered to bring the truck back to him.It was still a pain in the ass though the dmv screwed up and wrote down his adress wrong and it took about a month for him to get his title in the mail before he cold sign it over to me.


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

talk with your state investigator the dmv will give you there number


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Nov 13 2010, 02:01 AM~19057187
> *Check wit the DMV first
> 
> I bought a car N i got screwed over only got bill of sale and the dmv didnt wanna let me register it or get a title.
> ...


IF YOUR IN FLORIDA. YOU HAVE BETTER DO THIS FIRST!!!! 

IF YOU ARE IN FLORIDA, DO NOT WORRY ABOUT THINGS THAT HAPPEN OUTSIDE OF FLORIDA, BECAUSE REGISTERING A CAR IN FLORIDA IS TOTALLY DIFFERENT THEN CALIFORNIA, TEXAS, EVEN GEORGIA.

YOU HAD BETTER MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A BILL OF SALE, ALSO YOU NEED A NOTARIZED LETTER FROM THE SELLER SAYING THAT THE TITLE WAS LOST, IF HE NEVER REGISTERED THE VEHICLE, YOU WILL HAVE TO SEARCH DOWN THE LAST REGISTERED OWNER OF THE CAR, AND GET THE LETTER FROM THEM SAYING THEY LOST THE TITLE, THE ONLY WAY YOU CAN GET OUT OF THIS, IS IF THE PERSON IS DEAD OR IN JAIL. THAT WAS THE ONLY WAY I WAS ABLE TO REGISTER MY LINCOLN DUDE WAS IN JAIL, SO I HAD TO GET A NOTORIZED LETTER SAYING THAT, AND WHERE HE WAS LOCKED UP AT. 

ALSO IF THERE IS A LIEN AGAINST THE CAR, YOU ARE GOING TO PAY THE LIEN TO REGISTER IT...PERIOD. 

ALSO WHATEVER PRICE YOU PAY FOR IT, YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY TAXES ON THE CAR, SO IF YOU PAY 5K FOR THE CAR, AND WANT TO REGISTER IT, YOUR LOOKING AT ABOUT $500 PLUS IN TAXES, ANOTHER $126 TO REGISTER AND ALSO ABOUT $50-80 FOR TAGS.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Bill of sale is useless in CA.

Buying a car without title you will need a duplicate title form (paperless transfer) from the registered owner along with bill of sale.

The car will be seized and returned to the last registered owner if the car turns out to be stolen. All your money and time invested will be gone, regardless of the car now being registered in your name and you having the new title.

You can get a title based on a bill of sale, but if there's a title problem you can lose your car.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Also a lien sale is a good way to get a title. Give's you some recourse if someone ever wants to come out and say that they never sold you the car.

Every state is different, look into it locally.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

because ive been asked several times i can get you an illinois title price of the title and 100 bucks for me 


all i need is registered owners name

title will be an illinois title in YOUR NAME


----------



## MR MIAMI (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks everyone for all your replies , I really appreciate it :thumbsup: I going to insist for the seller to get a duplicate title . Yes I'm in Florida .


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

yes the title is the best way to go


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Bill of sale is ok, depending where it is coming from.
For example, The state of Connecticut does NOT issue a title for anything older that 1973

instead the provide a specific DMV issued BOS. that BOS acts as the title.
you just need to run the vin with the dmv of the state you are buying it from to make sure there is no $$ owed or liens and that no one is currently owning it. 

once that is cleared up, you need to make a similar BOS and have that notarized with both your the buyer and the seller's signatures on it... bring that to your state DMV and viola... states like california may require additional inspections but for the most part everything should go easy.

best bet would be to call your local DMV and explain to them your situation.... believe it or not they deal with these issues all the time.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ive seen guys say they lost the title to avoid showing salvage title. or if its not registered in there name and there are staple marks in the corner of the title that means the was other dmv paper work with it. could be a salvage in process


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 13 2010, 07:17 PM~19060944
> *because ive been asked several times      i can get you an illinois title  price of the title and 100 bucks  for me
> all i need is  registered owners name
> 
> ...


CAN YOU STILL DO THIS? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 13 2010, 11:25 AM~19058147
> *IF YOUR IN FLORIDA.  YOU HAVE BETTER DO THIS FIRST!!!!
> 
> IF YOU ARE IN FLORIDA, DO NOT WORRY ABOUT THINGS THAT HAPPEN OUTSIDE OF FLORIDA, BECAUSE REGISTERING A CAR IN FLORIDA IS TOTALLY DIFFERENT THEN CALIFORNIA, TEXAS, EVEN GEORGIA.
> ...


they send a letter to the closest of kin and they decide to sign the affadait that states that they are giving you the car cause the owner is dead. BUT BEWARE, IF THE FAMILY FINDS OUT THAT THE CAR IS SOMETHING NICE OR SOMEONE IN THE FAMILY WANTS THE CAR....... 2 THINGS CAN HAPPEN

1. THEY DENY THAT THE CAR WAS EVER SOLD AND THEN TRY TO GET THE CAR BACK FROM YOU.

2. ASK TO BE COMPENSATED FOR SIGNING THE CAR TO YOU BECAUSE THEY KNOW ITS A CLASSIC AND THAT YOU ALREADY INVESTED MONEY INTO THE PURCHASE SO MORE THAN LIKELY YOU WILL PAY THEM.


Ive been there


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 10 2010, 03:35 PM~19294341
> *CAN YOU STILL DO THIS? :biggrin:
> *


i can always do this unless illinois changes something and i doubt that is going to happen anytime soon 


cost of an antique title is 165 bucks and my fee is 100 

once again i need last registered owner if available your name and address title will be an illinois title in your name sometimes it takes them awhile to come back and you will be expected to transfer to your state when you receive the title


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2010, 01:02 PM~19324240
> *i can always do this  unless illinois changes something  and i doubt that is going to happen anytime soon
> cost of an antique title  is 165 bucks  and my fee is 100
> 
> ...


sorry homie the guy backed out on our deal.... i was almost sitting in a 65 ss for less than $500....


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I'd take a BOS if I knew where the guy lived or worked.

Of course most you pansies let people rip you off and 'charge it to the game'


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 14 2010, 04:15 PM~19324689
> *I'd take a BOS if I knew where the guy lived or worked.
> 
> Of course most you pansies let people rip you off and 'charge it to the game'
> *


not me I just try and find another car and swap vins


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR MIAMI_@Nov 12 2010, 02:44 PM~19052850
> *Hello everyone , I'm about to buy a 64 but the seller doesn't have a title he says he will give me a bill of sale . can someone please advise , I don't want to get screwed . this is my first classic car and I've never heard of not having a title . thanks in advance  :thumbsup:
> *


Bill of sale is not a problem here in Miami, what I would do is go talk to a tag agency and they will tell you what to do. I'm sure it will be almost the same procedure that I had to go through to transfer my out of state title for my 56. Which was a form they give you that you fill out and have a police office verify the Vin and sign the same form. I would do all this prior to purchase


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *KAKALAK	Posted Dec 18 2010, 08:32 PM
> Not me I just try and find another car and swap vins*


*NO DOUBT!!*


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

bill of sale is ok. i bought several vehicles with no title but i made sure to get a "vin verfication" and a bill of sale. the vin verification is a form that the local police come to where the vehicle is and run the vin to make sure that the car isnt stolen. so in other words, a bill of sale and a vin verification goes hand and hand. 

in my book 

#1 vin verification
#2 bill of sale
+ _______________

= you owning a vehicle :thumbsup:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 13 2010, 06:17 PM~19060944
> *because ive been asked several times      i can get you an illinois title  price of the title and 100 bucks  for me
> all i need is  registered owners name
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

bill of sale........ :uh: is puro pedo


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

still can too


----------

